

Ask HN: What happened to clean tech? - cianchette

10 or so years ago clean-tech was going to be the next big thing.  A bunch of VC funds created dedicated clean-tech funds.  It seems like the underlying premise of needing more clean energy never changed.<p>So, what happened?  Why did clean-tech seem to fizzle?
======
MrTonyD
I've read about programs for new geothermal technology and new wind
technology. But most of that work is happening outside the USA.

My impression is that "Big Oil" has too much control here in the USA, and has
successfully killed any innovation related to clean energy. So you have to go
to places like Denmark, Finland, Sweden, and Switzerland to find most
innovation on clean energy.

(Just yesterday I heard about a wind farm in the USA being fought. They
claimed that it destroyed too much ecosystem. But compared to oil, gas, and
coal - which destroy an incredible amount of our environment - wind energy is
very clean. It seems obvious to me that the effort is being funded by Big Oil
- just as it has been for decades in the USA. I think it was Buckminster
Fuller who said that a wind turbine on every power pole would provide more
energy than we could use.)

------
jkyle
Tesla?

 _edit_

Meaning, 'clean-tech' is alive and well.

